# Burton Process Flying V for a beginner?



## Rohan (Feb 20, 2020)

Would you recommend the Burton Process flying V to a beginner?

My riding experience: I’m a beginner rider who started this season (2020) and loved the sport enough that I would like a full setup of my own rather than renting. I’ve been on the slopes about 8-10 times this season and my riding has progressed. Have no problems linking turns and have started carving on green slopes. I’m 5’7, 150 lbs, US boot size: 8.5.

I’m not really sure what kind of riding I’ll be into but I would definitely like to hit the parks once I get better. For now, I want a board that’ll last long, suit well for my level of riding and will help me progress better. 

Do you think the flying V was the right choice? 
Any other board or profile that you would recommend? 
Also, I brought size 155; do you recommend a shorter board?
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You could probably have sized down a little if you'd wanted.

What model board is it? Have you actually measured your foot/boot size or is this just a best guess of sorts?


----------



## Rohan (Feb 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> You could probably have sized down a little if you'd wanted.
> 
> What model board is it? Have you actually measured your foot/boot size or is this just a best guess of sorts?


Its a 2020 board. I read several comments saying that a smaller board might get obsolete in a season or two once someone progresses to beginner+ or intermediate. Thoughts? (I haven't used the board yet so can still return it). 
I did measure my boot size. With the 'Burton Ruler BOA' boot that I purchased, I fit size 9.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Is there a Burton board called the flying v? I thought it was one of their board profiles. 

Your boots may be too large. To join this forum you need to measure your feet and post the pictures for @Wiredsport .


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Burton's Flying V profile isn't something what usually gets much praise. To quote Angry from his Custom Flying V review (emphasis mine):

_Rider in Mind: The person that rides 10 days a year, wants a Burton, and an easy to use *camber profile that won’t force them to become a better rider*._

It seems you have an ambition to become a better rider and even ride park - in such case, I would look for something with PurePop Camber in the Burton's line or an equivalent in other brands (RCR profile).


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd look for flat to rocker or camrock (RCR) as someone looking to progress quickly. You'll appreciate the feel and control. Lessons learned on those profiles translate pretty well to all boards.


----------



## Rohan (Feb 20, 2020)

@lbs123 , @WigMar : Appreciate your advice! 
From my research, a Flat Rocker seemed like a base option that one grows out of very quickly so I didn't opt for it. The RCR sounds like a consensus from many.

Is the learning curve on a RCR significantly steep? My impression of a RCR (again through some research) was that its a board profile that I would eventually ride once I get better but it will slow down my progression initially. I was thinking of sticking to the Flying-V as a beginner and then switching to an RCR once I get to an intermediate level rider.

Is my thought process appropriate on this? (or) Is the riding technique with the two (Flying-V vs RCR) significantly different where it might take time to get acquainted to the RCR board once I decide to transition?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Flying v is CRC. 
you'll be fine.


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

If I were you, I would grab the Pure-pop Camber Process instead of flying-v Process. The process is already a very soft board and is therefore very suitable for beginners + pure-pop camber is not that aggressive as a true camber board. It will be forgiving enough so don't worry.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I also don't think you'd have problems with RCR profile even if you are a beginner. Nothing's wrong with keeping the flying V either, it's just probably one unnecessary episode in your progress. Your main goal at this stage should be to learn riding on edges, so if you ride a board with less edge hold be aware not to develop some bad habits to compensate that (like leaning forward when loosing edge grip).


----------

